# Any experience keeping Praecox Rainbows/Dwarf Neons with Neon Tetras? Please share!



## Akeath (May 12, 2009)

I'm thinking about keeping them together, but I'm worried about the Neon Tetra's size v.s. the Praecox's size. I would be very grateful if someone who has kept them together could tell me how it went.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I think they will be fine. I kept some large 4" boeseami rainbows w/ rummy nosed tetras and never had a problem. I would expect the praecox rainbow to stay smaller, so it should be safe w/ the smaller fish. 

Though add the neons (cardnials would be better IMO) first then the praecox rainbows. Though my boeseami never ate any they would always approach new fish like they could be food no matter the size. I wouldn't be surprised if they tried to eat any new rummy tetras if I wasn't careful how I introduced them. Once they determine they can't eat the other fish, the quickly lose interest and live peacefully. 

So just keep in mind they have a strong food drive and will always eat if they can. Try not to let them gobble down all the food before the other fish get any.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Never had problems with praecox and neons kept together regardless of which went in the tank first.


----------

